# Turkey Tote I finished today.



## Handgunner (Jan 31, 2006)

Here it is.. If anyone is interested, I'll let them go for $25 which includes shipping.

Hand carved deer antler... I can put your initials into it, or whatever you want within reason.  There's not much room to work with...


----------



## LJay (Feb 1, 2006)

Now that ain't only purty, it's teetotaly useful as well. Nice Job Delton.


----------



## Paymaster (Feb 1, 2006)

Pretty Cool Delton.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2006)

I like them things. Great job!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 1, 2006)

Ljay's tote...






PS -- Nick, that's my first clovis point.  Whatchya think?


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 1, 2006)

Yep, it`s got the classic shape! Nice toter too!


----------



## Al33 (Feb 2, 2006)

Very nice Delton!


----------



## ilikembig (Feb 2, 2006)

gaw, that is so amazing.
what talent.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 2, 2006)

Beautiful! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 2, 2006)

Glad y'all like them.  Ljays will be leaving tomorrow.. Unless I decide to keep it.


----------



## Nga. (Feb 3, 2006)

Man I like them totes. Hope your using a drimmel tool that deer horn sure is hard.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2006)

Nga. said:
			
		

> Man I like them totes. Hope your using a drimmel tool that deer horn sure is hard.


Thank God for Dremels!


----------



## LJay (Feb 5, 2006)

I Got it Yesterday Delton. It looks even better in Person.
Glad you didn't decide to keep it!!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 5, 2006)

Glad ya like it, Larry.   If it doesn't fit your hand comfortably, let me know and I'll take it down some more.

Hope you get to use it at LEAST three times this year!


----------



## Burl E. (Feb 6, 2006)

*carving*

Delton, I have a turkey tote that my friend gave me. How much would you charge to carve one of those heads and my initials in it?


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 6, 2006)

Burl,

You have a PM.


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 7, 2006)

do you use the persons antler or your own,price differance?


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 7, 2006)

I can do either, but usually use my own.  By the time someone mails me their antler, and I carve it and mail it back, shipping costs would increase the price.

But, if you have a certain antler you'd like to use, like maybe off your first deer, or son/daughter's first deer, I can use that as well.

No price difference, I'll do which ever you prefer.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 7, 2006)

what in the Lords name would I do with a turkey tote?....no matter how cute


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 7, 2006)

Jim Thompson said:
			
		

> what in the Lords name would I do with a turkey tote?....no matter how cute


IF you ever got a turkey, you could use it to tote it out.  Until then, it would be just something else for you to tote.....

Hmmmmm, a tote tote......   BINGO!

Tell ya what, you get a turkey this season, I'll have one coming your way! 

Deal?


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 7, 2006)

Delton said:
			
		

> Tell ya what, you get a turkey this season, I'll have one coming your way!
> 
> Deal?



well ok, but what should I tote the first one out with?


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 7, 2006)

Show me you can get one first. 

Until then, the old way.  Just hook his spurs and over the shoulder with him.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 8, 2006)

Delton said:
			
		

> Show me you can get one first.
> 
> Until then, the old way.  Just hook his spurs and over the shoulder with him.



it would take me days to carry out a 65 lb bird


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 8, 2006)

There's a fine line between a turkey and an emu.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 8, 2006)

Delton said:
			
		

> There's a fine line between a turkey and an emu.




Dont get touchy


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 8, 2006)

But..... I thought...... ah, nevermind... 

BTW, that looks nothing like Heard county...


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 5, 2006)

Hey Delton....BUMP!


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 5, 2006)

Yeah yeah yeah... I'm gonna need an address and what you want on it.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 5, 2006)

well my avatar would look good on it!


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 5, 2006)

**** -- Are you serious?  I could manage it, I'm sure.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 5, 2006)

Wish I could help you Delton, but I don`t have a moose antler with a wide palmation !!!


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 5, 2006)

Delton said:
			
		

> **** -- Are you serious?  I could manage it, I'm sure.



Am I ever serious?


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 5, 2006)

OK, are you serious now? *LOL*

What do ya want on it.... and PM me your addy.


----------



## Jim Thompson (Apr 5, 2006)

I guess that goofy looking turkey head will be fine


----------



## Al33 (Apr 6, 2006)

*Delton,*

If your gonna put Jim's avatar on an antler, better make it a moose antler.


----------



## Handgunner (Apr 6, 2006)

I don't have any moose antlers, so what I may have to do is just peice it together with a few different ones, and charge him per antler.


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 21, 2006)

One I finished a while back...


----------



## LJay (Aug 21, 2006)

Real purty Delton!!!!!!


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 25, 2007)

Turkey season is near...


----------



## Nicodemus (Jan 25, 2007)

How`d I miss that one in post # 37? That is NICE!!!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 26, 2007)

I like that new one, too!
Sue


----------



## Al33 (Jan 26, 2007)

I REALLY like the arrowhead Delt!! Good job!


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 27, 2007)

Delton, what did you use to make the arrowhead?
Sue


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 27, 2007)

Sue,

The whole thing is made from a deer antler.  I carved the arrowhead out with a dremel tool.

Glad y'all like them.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 28, 2007)

Wow! How did you get a different shade? (I know I'm showing my...interest! Bet y'all thought I was gonna saying ignorance!) 
Sue


----------



## Handgunner (Jan 28, 2007)

The outside of a deer antler is stained from the buck rubbing his antlers on trees.  The sap and resin causes them to darken up.. That along with whatever blood was left on them after he shed his velvet. 

Just below the outer shell is pure white bone that hasn't been stained.

That's where the contrast in colors came from.  Basically, I just removed the outer part of the antler, exposing the clean inside of it.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the educating, D! You are some talented and creative folks on here, I tell ya! 
Sue


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 4, 2007)

D,
What are some other things you've carved in the turkey totes for folks?
Sue


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 4, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> D,
> What are some other things you've carved in the turkey totes for folks?
> Sue


I've carved a turkey head into one, a few arrowheads into them, a person's initials, etc...

I can't do nothing really big as there ain't but about a 2"x2" surface area... But I'd be willing to try and carve anything.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 7, 2007)

This one heads out tomorrow ....


----------



## Al33 (Feb 7, 2007)

That's purdy right thar!!! Nice job Delton!


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 7, 2007)

*Have I told you*

Have I told you how much I like those things?Lookin' real good man...


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 16, 2007)

You use deer antlers for all the totes? Do the folks give you one, if they have one in particular that they want you to use, for sentimental reasons?
Sue


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 16, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> You use deer antlers for all the totes? Do the folks give you one, if they have one in particular that they want you to use, for sentimental reasons?
> Sue


They can if they'd like, but so far I've been using antlers that I have laying around, or ones that Nicodemus has so graciously provided me... 

Thanks bud.


----------



## Nicodemus (Feb 16, 2007)

Anytime D, I got plenty of em!!


----------



## Trizey (Feb 16, 2007)

Delton- Great work, but I need a grocery cart to carry my birds home!!


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 16, 2007)

Trizey said:


> Delton- Great work, but I need a grocery cart to carry my birds home!!


You da man!   I can make one out of a whole antler, if it would help ya...


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 17, 2007)

Delton said:


> You da man!   I can make one out of a whole antler, if it would help ya...



Now that's an idea! 
Sue


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 19, 2007)

I finished a few more today...

Two of these are already spoken for... Bram, Dutchman, they'll be leaving tomorrow.  Hope ya like them. 

I'll add the leather before shippin'.


----------



## matthewsman (Feb 19, 2007)

*Hey..........*



Delton said:


> This one heads out tomorrow ....




I recognize that one...........Thank you...........Man your phone stays busy 

I have it hangin' on a mounted turkeys foot right now,practising.........


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 19, 2007)

matthewsman said:


> I recognize that one...........Thank you...........Man your phone stays busy
> 
> I have it hangin' on a mounted turkeys foot right now,practising.........


Glad ya liked it Donny.. I hate it took so long gettin' it to ya.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Feb 20, 2007)

Thatb one with the turkey head has a lot of detail! How long did it take you to do that one?
Sue


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 20, 2007)

Researcher31726 said:


> Thatb one with the turkey head has a lot of detail! How long did it take you to do that one?
> Sue


About 2 hours total time and I'm still not 100% satisfied with it...


----------



## lamar (Feb 20, 2007)

Delton those are nice. I might have to start turkey hunting.


----------



## Handgunner (Feb 20, 2007)

lamar said:


> Delton those are nice. I might have to start turkey hunting.


Lamar, there's an ol' boy over your way that LOVES it, I'm sure he wouldn't mind you taggin' along.


----------



## Researcher31726 (Mar 16, 2007)

lamar said:


> Delton those are nice. I might have to start turkey hunting.



I've been thinking the same thing, what with all these turkey totes, calls, and everything else you gents are making and enjoying... Seeihng them is enough to make someone want to take up the outdoor sport!
Sue


----------



## Jasper (Mar 16, 2007)

Delton, 

Very nice work. Got talent? Delton does!


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 22, 2007)

Don't forget your totes this weekend and please let me know how y'all like them, or what you don't like about them.

I need feedback!

Good luck this weekend, y'all!


----------



## dutchman (Mar 23, 2007)

Handgunner said:


> Don't forget your totes this weekend and please let me know how y'all like them, or what you don't like about them.
> 
> I need feedback!
> 
> Good luck this weekend, y'all!



I don't want to get blood or dirt on mine.

Good luck to you to, HG.


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 23, 2007)

dutchman said:


> I don't want to get blood or dirt on mine.
> 
> Good luck to you to, HG.


It'll clean off!  Use it.


----------



## dutchman (Mar 23, 2007)

Handgunner said:


> It'll clean off!  Use it.



OK. 

You figured that cane yelper out yet?


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 23, 2007)

Just about it... I can get a decent squeak out of it. 

Nothing like a wingbone...


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 27, 2007)

A couple more I've finished.

The one on the left heads out in the morning.


----------



## Arrow3 (Mar 27, 2007)

I wonder where its going??


----------



## Handgunner (Mar 27, 2007)

Arrow3 said:


> I wonder where its going??


Some ninja up in Athens, GA...


----------



## Handgunner (Aug 14, 2007)

Bump!  These would make great stocking stuffers for Christmas!


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 23, 2007)

Bump again!


----------



## OconeeDan (Nov 24, 2007)

Nice work and great idea!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 24, 2007)

I am interested in purchasing one for christmas, would you have time to do one before then?


----------



## Researcher31726 (Nov 25, 2007)

They are neat!
Sue


----------



## Handgunner (Nov 25, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I am interested in purchasing one for christmas, would you have time to do one before then?


Plenty of time.

Shoot me  PM with what you want and where to send it.

Prices are $25 for the arrowheads and turkey tracks -- and $35 for the turkey heads.

Or provide the antler and I'll just charge $15, and I keep the rest of the antler.

Medium to large antlers work and look best.

All prices include shipping.


----------



## Lloyd72 (Dec 6, 2007)

aghh those are turkey tracks i thought they were arrows pointing at the turkey so you could rubb it in if anyone was to come up behind ya lol


----------



## Handgunner (Dec 8, 2007)

Lloyd72 said:


> aghh those are turkey tracks i thought they were arrows pointing at the turkey so you could rubb it in if anyone was to come up behind ya lol




Eaasssy now...


----------

